# vent control valve



## majormeacham (Mar 18, 2004)

how long does it take to replace a vent control valve and kind of explain what it is?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Its a dealer only part an its under the car in the left rear, its a black box. At the front of the box is the valve. take the hose off, onbolt the 2 10mm. bolts, pull it down a bit and disconnect it. if the bolts spin or pop out, you'll need a new canister too.

Under specific driving conditions, the valve opens to vent gas vapors back into the engine to be burned, and not out into the atmosphere.


----------

